# Bodybuilding life in Bangkok, Thailand.



## SwedeBKK

Hi

As a new member I thought I should introduce myself and at the same time write a short note as a guide how it is to build muscles where I live, Bangkok Thailand. I'm a 32 year Swede (hence the poor and sometimes strange grammar, but I hope you guys will understand me)

Thailand is very different when it comes to building muscles. First of all, in Thai culture bulky muscles in synonymous with gay culture. If you want to be masculine from a Thai viewpoint you should be slim. In other words, building a great physic is not the optimal way o impress a girl. There are many gyms in Bangkok. Sadly enough the gyms are of the posh kind and more about showing of you new hairstyle and clothes. Free weights are almost nonexistent. A yearly membership cost usually around ₤400. How ever, there are two cheap and good options if you come to Bangkok on holiday and looking for a gym with free weighs with some traditional machines. Right across the street from the famous shopping center MBK there is an old school gym called Rocky's gym that cost ₤18/month or ₤1,8/per time (very central location). Another great old school gym with access to swimming pool, running track is called Dindang Japanese sportsclub. The yearly membership fee is ₤0,7 (yes, less than one pund).

The food here is also different. For example Thais put salt in the orange juice and sugar on corn&#8230;:no: One might think that all food is cheap here, but that is wrong. Sometimes imported stuff is really expensive. Usually Thai apartments don't have a kitchen because it is cheaper to eat out. A simple rice chicken meal is about ₤0,4 Example of other food costs:

Oatmeal 400 gram, ₤1

Branflakes 200 grams, ₤3,8

Milk 2 liters, ₤1,5

50 eggs, ₤2,5

Chicken breast 1 kilo (fresh, non frozen), ₤1,85

Soy milk 1 liter, ₤0,54

Supplements are truly expensive in Thailand. For example, 1 kilo whey protein costs around ₤65.

Hope this help someone if who come here for holiday and want to workout.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the board.

Does this mean only the very wealthy train at these gyms because surely that is a lot of money for most people there???


----------



## bravo9

Nice first post mate and welcome to the board, so do you use one of the two gyms u stated


----------



## laurie g

welcome to the board- very interesting to get a different cultural aspect on bbing and food i did not realise it was so expensive the food


----------



## SwedeBKK

Thank you. Yes, going to the gym is more of an upperclass activity. As a reference, a full time employee at McDonalds earn about ₤118/month  . The average Thai guy don't exercise, if any maybe running or Thai boxing.

I go to Rocky's gym because of it´s central location, and the prcie. Also they provide clothes and towel, so I don't have toworry about laundry

The actual Thai food is cheap, but I find it hard to gain on it. Usually the base in a Thai dish is jasmine rice or noodles.


----------



## noel

but you can work around it . I have been going to thailand for the last 10 years - and some typical b/b foods are more expenisve but then you have the plus side like rice being next to nothing, or eating fresh coconuts for fats and extra calories

anyway am there in a few days Swede if you fancy meeting up

also the fitness first next to the Landmark is good gym


----------



## SwedeBKK

Cool sure always fun to meet new people. I tend to eat a lot of eggs and chicken and soy milk because that is cheap. I actually found this site because I was searching for new recipes.

When I asked about the price at Fitness first they said ₤390/year and that's to expensive for me.


----------



## noel

the trick is (well it works for a while) do the one or two week free trials at the various gyms until you have exhausted them all ;-) works well

Can try it at the California Wows (one in paragan is awesome and full of fit ladies too)

How long you been out there dude?


----------



## Jay.32

welcome dude


----------



## boyd_j

sounds like a very cheap place to train!


----------



## solidcecil

welcome to ukm bro.

i lived in pattaya for 18months when i was younger.

lovley place


----------



## big silver back

When im in thailand i tend to eat chicken off the street trolleys really cheap or you could do what the girls do and eat the bugs off them really really cheap source of protein!! Tonys gym Pattaya is awsome and you never know whos gonna turn up i once had a workout with Gary Strydom there, i think its the best place on the planet :thumb: Cambodia is also good for bbing very cheap food and good gyms believe it or not although everybody will look at you like you have to heads :whistling:


----------



## noel

I prefer the eat all you can buffets a the sushi joints cost about 6/7 quid - much better than locust!


----------



## SwedeBKK

Yes those are good.


----------



## bigkiwi

Hi SwedeBKK. Welcome to UKM. I'm a big fan of Thailand and try to go there at least once a year. Spent a month in Phuket and Bangkok in March, didn't enjoy Phuket as much as i'd hoped. Love the food though - Chicken, rice, handful of blue hearts - breakfast of champions LOL

I trained at the Century Park Hotel gym in Pratunam in March. As you would expect for a hotel gym, a few machines, limited free weights and not many weight plates on offer. Would like to head out to Pattaya to the Universe Gym next trip. This gym is hardcore and is owned and run by Shane Strattam (ex ozzie bb) and i know Dennis James drops in there frequently when he is back in Thailand.


----------



## cellaratt

welcome aboard...


----------



## SwedeBKK

Thanks. Yes Pattaya is quite special. Once in a while I see huge guys in Pattaya. During my 3 years here in Bangkok I've hardly seen any big bodybuilders. I didn't know about Universe gym. Have to check it out.


----------



## heavyweight

solidcecil said:


> welcome to ukm bro.
> 
> i lived in pattaya for 18months when i was younger.
> 
> lovley place


How old where u mate??? I went there for three weeks 2007, aha..the stories i could let loose! :tongue:


----------



## iron head case

Welcome-dude


----------



## big silver back

bigkiwi said:


> Hi SwedeBKK. Welcome to UKM. I'm a big fan of Thailand and try to go there at least once a year. Spent a month in Phuket and Bangkok in March, didn't enjoy Phuket as much as i'd hoped. Love the food though - Chicken, rice, handful of blue hearts - breakfast of champions LOL
> 
> I trained at the Century Park Hotel gym in Pratunam in March. As you would expect for a hotel gym, a few machines, limited free weights and not many weight plates on offer. Would like to head out to Pattaya to the Universe Gym next trip. This gym is hardcore and is owned and run by Shane Strattam (ex ozzie bb) and i know Dennis James drops in there frequently when he is back in Thailand.


Thats the old Universe gym on beach road you are talking about, its not there anymore. Shane Stratton sold it when the lease ran out they have built condos there now,the new Universe gym is on Sukumvit road on the way into Pattaya.


----------



## Rickski

Welcome to the board


----------



## Rob68

big silver back said:


> When im in thailand i tend to eat chicken off the street trolleys really cheap or you could do what the girls do and eat the bugs off them really really cheap source of protein!! Tonys gym Pattaya is awsome and you never know whos gonna turn up i once had a workout with Gary Strydom there, i think its the best place on the planet :thumb: Cambodia is also good for bbing very cheap food and good gyms believe it or not although everybody will look at you like you have to heads :whistling:


i know tonys gym pretty well..what a top gym...the guy there has xxx tattoed across the back of his neck..not sure if he still there as it was 2006 when i was last there:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

RJ68 said:


> i know tonys gym pretty well..what a top gym...the guy there has xxx tattoed across the back of his neck..not sure if he still there as it was 2006 when i was last there:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


 Yes he's still there he's a dutch fella i think, he runs the suppliment shop next to tonys gym. I love tonys awsome gym :thumb:


----------



## bigkiwi

big silver back said:


> Thats the old Universe gym on beach road you are talking about, its not there anymore. Shane Stratton sold it when the lease ran out they have built condos there now,the new Universe gym is on Sukumvit road on the way into Pattaya.


Thanks BSB, i did not know this. I am heading to Thailand again in August so will make sure i check out the new Universe Gym and also Tony's.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

pattaya full of gyms and im sure the food aint as deer as in bk


----------



## big silver back

bigkiwi said:


> Thanks BSB, i did not know this. I am heading to Thailand again in August so will make sure i check out the new Universe Gym and also Tony's.


 Fairtex gym on second road is another good one to check out, lots of good thai boxers and bbers train there but you gotta try tonys its the best gym for my money mate :thumb:


----------



## flexwright

welcome to uk m


----------



## bentleymiller

Excellent and well thought out post. I wish you well Bro.

Stay Strong and Keep Safe


----------



## Howe

Welcome to Uk Muscle.


----------



## dan the man

welcom to ukm mate great first post by the way


----------



## dogue

Sawadee Cab!

Lucky guy living in Thailand, I love it there I have a friend who teaches in BKK and a very good Thai friend living in Kanchannaburi as a Tattoo artist (awesome)

We try to visit every year, the Atlanta hotel on Sukhumvit soi 5 has a basic gym for residents and have budget rooms in a great area (plonchit) behind the Marriot.


----------



## GRMarsden

Hey guys anyone still in bangkok or located here permanently? recently moved to bangkok and looking for great gym to train at, and someone who trains hard to catch up and get some size on whilst here~


----------

